# 100 years of IBM



## t77snapshot (Feb 1, 2011)

I just watch this interesting video and thought I'd share it with you guys, _W.C.G._ was mentioned @10:53 Keep on crunching my friends!

*100 years of IBM.*


sorry if this is the wrong sub-forum, but I had to express it somewhere!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks bro, 

Don't think mods will mind that here since it does relate to WCG in some way.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 5, 2011)

That was absolutely brilliant. Thanks for sharing dude.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 5, 2011)

I remember My 1st laptop It's was back in 1994 . the IBM thinkpad with 486 cpu , 4MB ram vga output 14in lcd screen no sound just pc speaker. Running window 3.1 NT  and run dos games . Oh yea good time good time .. THANK IBM..


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet!
And speaking of IBM on Feb. 14-16 IBM's Watson will be on Jeopardy to see if the super computer can win! So far he is doing good!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 5, 2011)

Very interesting video.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Sweet!
> And speaking of IBM on Feb. 14-16 IBM's Watson will be on Jeopardy to see if the super computer can win! So far he is doing good!



Many thanks.  I've been looking forward to this for quite a while.


----------



## KieX (Feb 6, 2011)

And, if you've watched the video above about IBM's Watson on Jeopardy, then here's some really good news:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=148


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

KieX said:


> And, if you've watched the video above about IBM's Watson on Jeopardy, then here's some really good news:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=148


Here's the summary.


> Summary
> World Community Grid is set to receive fifty percent of the winnings from the Jeopardy! competition between IBM's 'Watson' computing system and two past Jeopardy! champs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

